# Snakes



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in SW NM and hunt Ibex on the Florida Mnts behind my house....I started this year with packgoats and so far so good, my concern is that its getting hot and Im getting worried about rattle snakes. Anyone have tips on keeping my goats away from snakes or should I just stay off the mountain for the summer months.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

I live not very far from you, and have spent some time in the Floridas myself. I don't worry about snakes with my goats. It has been my experience that the snakes put as much effort into avoiding us as we do avoiding them. I've encountered a rattlesnake only once while hiking with the goats, and the goats showed no interest in the snake whatsoever. I do worry about snakes when I'm out hunting with my dogs, as I have had one dog bitten several years ago. Any luck with the ibex hunting?

Tim


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Well thanks for the reply....no luck myself on harvesting an ibex but have has some luck guiding other hunters, I on the other hand have not been able to ever draw a bow tag, I do enjoy videoing them and taking photos, and am pretty succsefull at getting close to them, just need to draw a tag. Do you pack your goats on the mountain if so I would love to talk to you some more in hopes to pick up some tips, thanks BJ


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't had the goats in the Floridas. I've done most of my goatpacking in the Gila on hunt trips: elk, deer, turkey, and do a lot of hiking out here on the flats near home. If I ever do draw an ibex tag, I plan on having the goats along. I plan on taking a few of the goats turkey hunting in a couple weeks. If you don't have any plans perhaps you would care to join us? Email me at [email protected].

Tim


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I live near Glenwood, and do a lot of goat hiking around there. I worry about snakes a bit. My dog got bit by one over by Elephant Butte lake last year, and it sure was an ordeal for him. He pulled thru ok, tho, and I know he is really wary of them now. The goats, on the other hand, are completely ignorant about them. So far we've not had any close encounters, but it's just a matter of time. Here's a pic I took of one last year in the Gila, east of Reserve.










The goats and dog and I had spent the night camped out by some big boulders. The next day this guy came out from under the rocks and started buzzing. I was on my way out anyway so I let him be.

Good hiking up here. If you guys ever want to see this country let me know. I would like to explore around Cook's Peak sometime.

[email protected]


----------

